# Property Company



## Phyl (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello,
I am looking for a house in the Silver Coast area. I've found a company called Immo Portugal, or Leisure Launch, which seems to specialise in locating plots of land & then selling the plot & building project as a package. They have an office in Sao Martinho do Porto. Has anyone any experience of them? They have something I'm interested in, but I need to make a decision very soon, so if anybody knows them a speedy reply would be welcome.
Thanks
Phyl


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

I've just seen this so sorry for the delay. I live in Sao Martinho most of the year and do not know of this Company ? I can probably help you if you PM me if you have enough posts.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Likewise to AV I live near alcobaca, have never heard of this company and as a ex pat who has built here in Portugal I would be extremely wary of any organisation that wants to sell you land and then build for you.

Extremely wary.

If I can help further pm me.
And remember, nothing happens fast here in the Silver Coast so do not be rushed. Ever.

Rob


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Phyl, I live near São Martinho and am in the property management business and have not come across these people. Everybody and his uncle will offer to sell you land and organise a builder for you but there are many pitfalls so beware. There are lots of plots of land for sale and there are some good real-estate agents. There is no substitute for doing the leg work but it is good to have someone here to 'hold your hand'. Let us know if we can help. Kevin


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Phyl I have sent you a PM


----------

